# Pictures of wood stoves in alcoves



## BrianN (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, it is almost that time. Where it is warm enough outside, and I can start tearing out the old insert and build an alcove for my new (not yet decided brand, and bought) wood stove.
I have an idea in mind on what I want to do to build this alcove, and some what of what it is going to look like. I am wondering if any of you have pictures of your wood stove in an alcove that you can post here so that I can show the wife.
Thanks in advance, and, once the work starts, I will try to keep an updated thread here with the work being done.


----------



## Jon1270 (Feb 14, 2013)

Google can help you.


----------



## flusher17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Before, during project, and after- Jotul Oslo which sits about 1/4 of the way into the alcove. Works and looks great.


----------



## tickbitty (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## Stax (Feb 17, 2013)

Great work Flusher.  Nice job.


----------



## flusher17 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot.  The photo makes the inside of the alcove look a little pink, but it is not its light brown.  What a huge difference between the old ZC fireplace with its loud fan and almost no heat, and the nice quite, warm, and beautiful Oslo.  This is one of my favorite projects in this house.


----------



## realstihl (Feb 17, 2013)

I personally wouldn't put one way back into an alcove unless there was space problems. If I could do mine over the alcove would be shallower and wider. Sometimes it's a pain to get back there if needed plus I think more heat would radiate  into room. Something to think about.


----------



## BrianN (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks flusher. That is exactly what I am looking for. Trying to get some ideas for my project that I will be starting as soon as it warms up.


----------



## ernie (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is an alcove. Its full masonry and real stone. I have three halogen lights in the ceiling of it.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 17, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/gall/main.php

Lots of good pics hear too.

Pete


----------



## Ashful (Feb 17, 2013)

When does it cease to become a fireplace, and start to become an alcove, or vise versa?


----------



## colin.p (Feb 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> When does it cease to become a fireplace, and start to become an alcove, or vise versa?
> 
> View attachment 94072
> 
> ...


Wow, I like your place more and more, after every picture you show. Darned nice place.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 18, 2013)

We built our "alcove" to try to mimic an old craftsman style fireplace, with a stove in it.

Still haven't gotten the mantel mounted.. but it looks like this:






better pictures and build info in my sigline link..


----------



## Stella (Feb 18, 2013)

Dakotas Dad said:


> We built our "alcove to try to mimic and old craftsman style fireplace, with a stove in it.
> 
> Still haven't gotten the mantel mounted.. but it looks like this:
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely lovely, like the choice of colours very much.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> View attachment 94072


I imagined you being older.


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/hearths/hsStovephoto.jpg.html
https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/WoodStoves/pacificenergyspectrum.jpg.html
https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/WoodStoves/stovetile.jpg.html
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/got-a-deal-on-a-kuma.93021/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/zero-clearance-removal-options.88824/#post-1158523


----------



## BrianN (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, getting full of ideas now. Thanks.
I have a wall that is 10' long and 2' deep where the stove will be going. Can't wait to get it started, well, actually finished, and get some real heat in this house next year.


----------



## Billybonfire (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Brian,
here is our stove in the old fireplace at Christmas.




Billy.


----------



## Machria (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow, I love every one of those, georgious!

Flusher17, I really love that wood on yoru walls and floor as well. Really nice. One quesitons, what is in the room behind the stove? In the one pic (during construction), you can see thru the framing and see into another room. I'm wondering why you didn't leave it open on both sides, so you got heat from it in that room also... ?

Anyway, here is my suedo alcove. Not really an alcove per definition, but kinda like and looks like one. Note the custom made matching soapstone clock!


----------



## webby3650 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice! Is that soapstone tile?


----------



## Machria (Feb 19, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Nice! Is that soapstone tile?


 
Thanks.  No, it is Polished Slate tile.  Same "ugly" slate stones that goes on your backyard walkway across the grass type stuff...  but they polish it.  Makes it looks completely different.  Pretty cool stuff.

I have to say, after looking at these posts again, we alcove freestander install folks win all the looks awards!  These are some beauty's!   the only thing I like better than these are the big large wood and stone fireplace insert installs like Scotty did.  But the down fall to those are they are inserts and not freestanders.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 19, 2013)

Billybonfire said:


> Hi Brian,
> here is our stove in the old fireplace at Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 94253
> ...


Billy that one is still my favorite !

Pete


----------



## Billybonfire (Feb 20, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Billy that one is still my favorite !
> 
> Pete


 
Thanks Pete, great having a real fire at Christmas, something homely and comforting about it.
I really like some of the stoves you have in the US, particularly the big inserts and the Soapstone stoves .

Billy.


----------



## Sodbuster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Brian, here's what we did, looks like your at least starting with an insert, ours was an old ZC piece of crap. We did everything except pull the old liner out. The fireplace guy did that from the top of the chimney.


----------



## begreen (Feb 21, 2013)

Great progression sodbuster. Can you add your stove to your signature line?


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

ernie said:


> Here is an alcove. Its full masonry and real stone. I have three halogen lights in the ceiling of it.


stunning


----------



## BrianN (Feb 21, 2013)

Sodbuster said:


> Hi Brian, here's what we did, looks like your at least starting with an insert, ours was an old ZC piece of crap. We did everything except pull the old liner out. The fireplace guy did that from the top of the chimney.


 
Thanks sodbuster, exactly what I was looking for. That will give the wife a very good idea as to what it will look like.
Do you have an floor above the stove? I am asking because we do, and I am thinking about leaving it open inside and putting some airflow vents upstairs so that the hot air rises and goes through the air vents, then, our ceiling fan at the top of the stairs will push air down to recirculate.
Oh, and we are just at the final pricing stage. This is getting exciting. Can't wait for the weather to warm up now, so we can get started, and finished.


----------



## Sodbuster (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's a couple more pics to help with the layout of our installation. The room where the stove is located, is open to a vaulted ceiling, with a balcony overlooking the stove area. There is a bedroom on the second floor directly behind the chimney. The ceiling of my alcove is blocked off, I needed to frame for a chimney support, plus I figured any warm air moving through the chase would run right out the the top of the chimney before it did any good upstairs. Our stove is doing a great job, the upstairs is really warm, and the downstairs is warmer than we kept it with propane .  Second pic is the stove guy pulling the old chimney out through the top of the chase. Hope this helps. SB


----------

